# Might retire my rifle



## BTW

Killed his first deer on Oct 10th, killed 2 more with in a week. Looks like he has taken over my job of filling the freezer.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Congrats


----------



## MFOSTER

I think killing is what makes hunting addicts--continue
Teach them to hunt and you won't have to hunt them


----------



## Kawaliga

That's a proud young hunter. I bet Daddy is prouder.


----------



## wvdawg

Awesome!  I think he is hooked - might just have to give him that gun!  Congrats to you both!


----------



## walkinboss01

Congrats to both of y'all


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I'd rather watch mine hunt than pull the trigger myself all day long every day.

You've got a good one there and you're raising him right.


----------



## NiteHunter

Awesome


----------



## yanknga

That's what it is all about !! Congrats.


----------



## hyprlt900

Not a bad problem to have.  Congrats!


----------



## JustUs4All

Congratulations.


----------



## fishskinner007

That is what it is all about !!!


----------



## Luckybuck

Nice.  Keep him going.


----------



## blood on the ground

Awesome!


----------



## lagrangedave

Nice, I bet he'll wear that hat until it falls apart.


----------



## Broken Tine

Dang! Congrats to you both!


----------



## Big7

In the woods, out of the street, a finer fellow you'll never meet!

Glad he got them!


----------

